# charlie2 is having troubl in his kennel salvatating



## justine1961 (Oct 3, 2012)

our doggie finally is acting like a dog and is now 100% potty trained even at 2.5 yrs old but he is a rescued dog so we had to retrain him to be a dog again and now he actually whines and druels all over his pet carrier in the car and he throws up on me if I hold him he weighs 9 lbs now and when we got him he was at 7.5 . chi pom mix he now plays with toys too .. we dont know why we see him doing that and he also gets all his towels very wet its like hes mental but is not unless hes in his carrier
any help or advice? thanks to all!!!!


----------



## Mack Maya Iowa (Oct 2, 2012)

If this is only happening when he's in the car, he could just be nervous of travel. I would start by trying to desensitize him to traveling in the car by putting him in the carrier in the car and leaving him in there for a couple of minutes without going anywhere. Gradually, over the course of a few weeks, increase the time that he is in the carrier in the car so that you can start taking him on short trips (5 minutes or so) without him panicking/drooling. If he seems nervous, take a step back and decrease the time in the car. You may also want to get calming aids either from a pet store or your vet to aid in this process depending on how anxious he gets. I would also bring the carrier in the house if you haven't already done so, so that he gets used to seeing and being in his carrier when it is not necessarily in the car. It will take some time, but he should eventually get over this anxiety.

If this is a new thing, I would also suggest having him checked out by a vet to make sure that there isn't something medically wrong with him. Good Luck!


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Agree that the drooling is nerves causing an upset stomach. Also agree that you need to desensitize. Try giving some Dramamine about 15 min before trying the desensitizing training. Then start very slow. You need to not let him get to the point that he drools, because that is telling you his stomach is upset. Right now, he associates the car with him feeling sick, so it makes him even more nervous. You need to replace the bad feeling with good feelings. So start slow. Maybe the first time, put him in, treat with high value treat, then remove. Take him for a short walk, then repeat.
Gradually increase time in there (not driving). Then put him in, and turn on car. Treat with high value treats. Remove. Then when he is ok with that try driving just a few minutes (like 3). Then take him out and go for a walk, and then put him back in and return home. You have to not try to go to next step/increase time, until he is comfortable with what you are doing. If you move too fast, he'll feel sick, and you will be reinforcing the "cars make me feel sick" feeling. 
If you have a friend that lives nearby who has a dog he really likes, or if he loves the dog park, or going to Petsmart, then drive him there and do that with him, as soon as he is comfortable enough to handle the distance to go there. If he learns that getting in the car means going someplace fun, he'll be more relaxed about it.


----------



## justine1961 (Oct 3, 2012)

thank you very much for the advice.


----------



## justine1961 (Oct 3, 2012)

we did just have the kids here for 6 days he had a lot of excitement and probably to many snacks. we cut out all the snacks now and just feed the dry iams food he loves it. thanks for the advice.


----------

